# Petsmart 15% printable coupons Jun4-6



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

http://petsmart-mail.com/P/v3/Microsite.asp?E=826;566171;572733288;25;02&R=T1_ONL&A=1007


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Interesting. The coupon says Save 15% in-stores and online, but the fine print says cannot be used for Petsmart.com ???


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Interesting. The coupon says Save 15% in-stores and online, but the fine print says cannot be used for Petsmart.com ???


It's the last coupon. Code: FRIENDS15, for online purchases over $60.


----------



## foster400 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow 
they also changed free shipping to $50 or more, someone could get a 2213 for $59 :eek5:

too bad they dont sell CO2 stuff


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

I just used the coupon to purchase some flourite !!!


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

foster400 said:


> Wow
> they also changed free shipping to $50 or more, someone could get a 2213 for $59 :eek5:
> 
> too bad they dont sell CO2 stuff


Yeah, this is how I got an Eheim 2026 WITH media for like $153 deliovered last year when they did this....

Along these lines I'm thinking to take advantage of this to replace my Fluval 203 as it's really rattling and making noise. Anyone recommend a good canister? Which Eheim? It's for my 60P (18 gal) and I like to over-filter but use the same size hose (not the 16/22 but one size smaller)


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

foster400 said:


> Wow
> they also changed free shipping to $50 or more, someone could get a 2213 for $59 :eek5:


No, it's either the free ship "or" the 15%, not both. I tried !!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

rich815 said:


> Yeah, this is how I got an Eheim 2026 WITH media for like $153 deliovered last year when they did this....
> 
> Along these lines I'm thinking to take advantage of this to replace my Fluval 203 as it's really rattling and making noise. Anyone recommend a good canister? Which Eheim? It's for my 60P (18 gal) and I like to over-filter but use the same size hose (not the 16/22 but one size smaller)


You don't have a choice. It has to be the 2215. I'm going to replace the 2213 on the 15g to a 2215. The 2213 is only good for a 10g or smaller, IMHO.


----------



## foster400 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lnb said:


> No, it's either the free ship "or" the 15%, not both. I tried !!


guess i should have looked a little better. Oh well still not a bad deal!


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a reminder. This is effective 6/4, Thursday.

Free shipping, effective now.


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't get it to work at all. I've tried doing everything I could. Any ideas?


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

I got a message about number of prints already exceeded or something like that and the site it referred me to triggered all sorts of phishing warnings from Firefox and Google Chrome....is this for real?


----------



## wondabread (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried to use the online one to get a new canister and it won't recognize the coupon code. I sent them an email to try to get an answer.

If it doesn't work with free shipping, I would assume it would use the coupon with the highest discount or at least give me a choice.

I doubt it would have reached it's max usage 2 hours after it supposedly went active. Technically, it's not even available on the left coast yet with the hours difference.

Kinda frustrating just to save $25.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow! I just ordered $72 worth and got $36 of free shipping!

.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes I work for petsmart and this is basically our employee discount for all the customers only for these next couple days. Go nuts, we only do this about twice a year. 

Its effective today till June 7th for in store coupon and effective today till June 8th for online coupon.

For all having trouble, keep trying. The coupon is REAL!! I get these directly from my job every year to give out usually to only a few people. This is the first time we are giving it to ALL customers. There is probably just high traffic online. Use the in store ones if you want to make sure you get your discount. But I would just keep trying the online ones cause they ARE valid.


----------



## Register (Apr 15, 2009)

wondabread said:


> I tried to use the online one to get a new canister and it won't recognize the coupon code. I sent them an email to try to get an answer.
> 
> If it doesn't work with free shipping, I would assume it would use the coupon with the highest discount or at least give me a choice.
> 
> ...


The coupon is case sensitize make sure to enter FRIENDS15

I wish you could get free shipping and use this coupon


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

OK, playing between Bigals and Petsmart. Right now Bigals is offering 10% off, code JNSAVE10.

I asked for a price match for the eheim 2215 which is $5 less at petsmart. They matched it and it came to $101.?? With the price match the 10% was no longer applicable, add in the shipping and Petsmart was still cheaper even with the sales tax added in. You can use the 15% off and the 5.99 flat fee shipping at Petsmart!

Damn, what we have to do to save $$, now a days!!


----------

